# Guess that Sex Deluxe Edition - Silkie Crosses



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have found with the breeds I have I can sex them pretty well by now but the crossbreeds.... forget it! And the cross breeds from breeds I don't own... Yeah, I am lost!

I had a woman a while back ask if I could incubate some eggs for her that she found her broody sitting on that were already a week developed. I said sure.. her hens were mostly silkies and her rooster was a bantam Easter Egger. I have a pretty good guess on some of these... but I would like others to pitch in too! I need to move the roosters out, which breaks my heart as these birds are GORGEOUS. And so soft!! Each photo is of a different bird. Some were more cooperative than others. I have to look on the date but I think they're about 3 months old now.

Silver #1










Silver #2










Silver #3










Gold #1










Gold #2 "Calico Jack"









Gold # 3










Frizzle










Black #1










Black #2










Blue #1


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Too many pics in one post,try numbering or breaking them up.IMO


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are funny looking but cute. Any Polish in there? I would say #2 is a pullet. I am kind of going by their posture and plainer birds are sometimes female.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Complete random guesses.
1 roo
2 pullet
3
roo
4 roo
5 roo
6 roo
7 pullet
8 pullet
9 pullet
10 pullet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm looking at the tail feathers. If we go by the longer draped feathers then there is a whole passel of little roos there.

The one looks like it went through a mixer. And you can see the EE in them. I don't think I've ever seen any Silkie mixes that so well identifies the parentage.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

OK I gave them a # and color tag to make it easier. Didn't think there was that many! 

SIGH, Robin... I was doing the same and thinking the same... "This is a whole ton of boys..." I was hoping for a few pullets to throw in with my main flock just for fun. I have no place for bantie boys though. Shame, the one I have been calling Calico Jack is very large compared to the rest and I always suspected he was a roo. Prettiest thing I have seen in a long time. Then again I think silkie crosses make for very interesting birds to begin with. They all have feather feet too. Love that! 

Any one in New England want a banty roo?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

The results are in.... the first three birds in this post, the silvers, are all girls. Everyone else - the golds, the blue, the black, are all boys... I was sooooooo hoping at least the frizzle would be a girl but noooo, can't have that.  He had me convinced until this morning but I think most of that was just flat out denial.... that being said, finding sickle feathers on a frizzle is not easy!!

Girls:

Eleanor









Still not 100% sure on this one... So as of yet unnamed. Beautiful mixing of light pink in her gray wings though! Going to have to take another gander at this one... 


















Rasputina 









The Boys:

The one I now need to find a use for... haha









A gorgeous calico fellow.. 









A darker more mysterious calico fellow..









The darkest and most mysterious fellow... 









The one who was blue and morphed into black much to my chagrin: 









Another dapper calico fellow:









The last of the dapper calico fellows: 









I just posted the boys to Craigslist and a bunch of FaceBook groups. Oh how I hope someone takes one, or two, or the whole lot! I mean look how ridiculously docile they are...










Plus they've got feathered feet! Are SO SOFT, and their blue/black meat freaks me out so they're pretty useless as meat birds (and that's not even counting their tiny size.)


----------



## Danriem (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow, very nice and interesting looking birds you have there!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Danriem said:


> Wow, very nice and interesting looking birds you have there!


I agree. I love the penciled ones.

Not to derail the thread, but how do you add writing between the pictures?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Same way you just write the post? 

Blurb
enter
code for picture 

enter
enter
blurb
code for picture 


If that makes any sense... And thanks, I think they're really pretty too. So photogenic as well! They just pose like they know they're pretty... I let the three girls loose in the main flock. They're doing well, just beginning to mingle. They add a certain uniqueness - I'm enjoying them.


----------

